# things not going so well



## delta (Jan 3, 2010)

hi there having a few off days my son has been quite high lately
last night had his 12 units of levimer as usual had nothing to eat today 
but by tea time he's up to 18mmol had his tea roast chicken sunday dinner
5 units for tea 2 ubits correction 3 hours later 27mmol dont know whats going on at the mo getting frustrated


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh dear, I am sorry to hear this delta - must be terribly fristrating and upsetting. I know that quite a few of our parent members have reported similar issues, so hopefully thay can offer some advice from their perspective. It may be due to a growth spurt or perhaps he has the onset of an infection?

Hope things settle down shortly and it's just a blip.


----------



## delta (Jan 3, 2010)

cheers just get so peed off and angry with myself feel like i'm not doing my job properly


----------



## bev (Jan 3, 2010)

I suspect this is a growth spurt and maybe hormones! Unless he is coming down with something? Is he on a pump or MDI?Bev


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 3, 2010)

delta said:


> hi there having a few off days my son has been quite high lately
> last night had his 12 units of levimer as usual had nothing to eat today
> but by tea time he's up to 18mmol had his tea roast chicken sunday dinner
> 5 units for tea 2 ubits correction 3 hours later 27mmol dont know whats going on at the mo getting frustrated




Unexpected high BGs are often an early warning that an illness (eg a cold) is on it's way.

My BG went high for a few days before my last cold. Now I wrap up even more than  I used to.


----------



## delta (Jan 4, 2010)

bev said:


> I suspect this is a growth spurt and maybe hormones! Unless he is coming down with something? Is he on a pump or MDI?Bev



mdi need to get back to a routine changed the levimer tonight cant remember if i checked the needle for delivery im normally on top of these things 
my son did admit he had a couple of sneaky biscuits may be that 
starting tomorrow gonna get back to writing everything down
will let you know hao i get on
this seems to allways happens when clinic time comes around again


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope you get it figured out.  I was going to suggest a growth spurt too.  F has been consistently too high recently and I'm sure that's what it is.  Hoping her DSN will up her insulin dose today.


----------



## delta (Jan 6, 2010)

Kei said:


> I hope you get it figured out.  I was going to suggest a growth spurt too.  F has been consistently too high recently and I'm sure that's what it is.  Hoping her DSN will up her insulin dose today.



seem to have things ok again now. hope you sort things out do you have to wait for the dsn to up the insulin i guess you would be on two injections a day


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, she's on Mixtard 30 twice a day at the moment. 

The DSN recommended upping her doses, and we've managed to balance it fairly well for now I think.  She's had her best ever week of numbers so far.  Only gone over 8 about 3 times in a whole week, and only had about 3 hypos!     I never thought I'd see a sheet of numbers that looked so good!

At the moment I do tend to rely on the DSN to tell us when to up the insulin, although I did up it another half unit on my own initiative, when the slightly higher dose wasn't quite doing it.


----------

